# 400 stroke



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Will it turn some 26inch outlaws. turns 25 inch tsl vamps fine.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

compair weights but it should.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

old polaris 400 2-stroke? Yeah it will... is it the old chain drive one? cause all you have to do is drop a bigger sprocket on them. Just like re-gearing.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, my next question would be would a clutch kit help also.???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure it would. I had one for a while once, it was a HOSS. but it had motor work, and the sprockets had been changed, I dont think the clutches had been messed with. It would spin 28 Laws (biggest at the time) aired up to 30" like they were stockers.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok .. Do you mind telling me where the sprocket come from . I am wanting this to be a mean mud machine . i am well aware the motors are strong already i have a spare one i am gonna punch the bore out and drop a wiseco piston in .. 

My main plans are to get some 
- 28" Skinnny laws 
- Clutch kit
- Bigger sprocket

Also lift it to be big .. Anyone make a lift for it . or got one for sell let me know .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not sure to be honest, I bought it all already set up. It was lifted (custom, floor boards were about the same height as the top of the tires), had HC pistons and cams, exhaust, etc... etc...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well this is a 2 stroke so no cams for me.?. Just pistons.? Imma look into some sprokets


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oops haha you're right. dunno what I Was thinking. Just hasnt been my day today. Must be monday.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

True it is monday and not a great one either


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

snorkels are a pain on this thing . Gonna be a pain to run ..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah. From what I remember they were snaked through pretty good. But came out in the center in front of the bars.


----------

